# Windows 10 admin issue



## bluebirdbabe (Mar 18, 2011)

I recently upgraded to windows 10 and it won't let me sign in as admin, telling me the account is blocked to contact my systems administrator (me) :banghead:

I've tried emailing them, posting on their forum, I've gotten replies to my emails telling me to post in the forum on the forum one of their people told me to email them 

I've tried activating one of the hidden admin accounts result error 5, Changing; Account Type in Control Panel, in netplwiz and Command Prompt, in Run, in repair mode, all stop me with whiten out boxes, error 5, account blocked or account locked - please sign in as administrator to access this feature :banghead: _

Please someone help, I cant open files, or update anything!

To think I used to just right click and run as administrator


----------



## Frost_Byte (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello, Did you by chance install any piece of software like Ultimate Windows Tweaker or apply any settings somehow that might be locking your account out of privilege? When you initially installed the OS how did you do it procedure wise?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you update to Windows 10 from 8 or 8.1? Is your login a Microsoft email account? You should still be able to Right click any setup.exe file and choose to *Run As Administrator.* You don't have to sign in as an Administrator if you already are one. When you go to Start/Search and type in *netplwiz*, does it say your user account is an *Administrator*?


----------



## bluebirdbabe (Mar 18, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> Did you update to Windows 10 from 8 or 8.1? Is your login a Microsoft email account? You should still be able to Right click any setup.exe file and choose to *Run As Administrator.* You don't have to sign in as an Administrator if you already are one. When you go to Start/Search and type in *netplwiz*, does it say your user account is an *Administrator*?


I updated from windows 7 (having declined a free windows 8 update when i purchased the laptop new) 

I can login with a windows password or a Microsoft email (I set up on advice "this will fix it!!") both only log me in with local guest accounts, and on both when I right click any setup.exe file a window comes up to "type in windows administrator password and click yes" the yes box is whitened out and there is nowhere to type in any password

By booting into F8 I can get two other options my user account (the same name as the guest account) and the admin neither have passwords 
which a windows tells me isn't allowed and i have been blocked - to contact my system administrator....which is the account its telling me is blocked :banghead:


----------



## bluebirdbabe (Mar 18, 2011)

Frost_Byte said:


> Hello, Did you by chance install any piece of software like Ultimate Windows Tweaker or apply any settings somehow that might be locking your account out of privilege? When you initially installed the OS how did you do it procedure wise?


HI

No I didn't install anything, to tweak or fine tune windows, I don't use it for gaming so standard was fine 

i did have a problem the second day after installing windows 10 (not sure if its relevant or not probably not) 

I'd been using it about three hours when the wi-fi got turned off (again the button whitened out) i rebooted tried flipping the switch in the internet panel and the button on the laptop, but they both clicked right off again 
I did go into settings turned it back on, rebooted and it was ok I didn't touch anything else 

i installed it the standard way from the windows update app saying it was ready


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Windows 10 update will update your user account from whatever user account you were logged in at the time. (eg) if you were logged in as Administrator, the Win10 login would be an Administrator. If you were logged in as Standard user the update would give you no Administrator privileges. 
If not, go to Start/Search and type CMD, Right click the CMD results and Run As Administrator. In the Elevated Command Prompt type 
*net localgroup administrators {youraccountname} /add *


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I had a similar issue upgrading from Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit. Upon upgrading to Windows 10 for some reason my 1 and only account went from full access to limited. With no other account to choose from i was essentially locked out of everything. Met with the dreaded Error 5.
You can enable a local admin account via the cmd.
*net user administrator /active:yes*

Then sign out of your account and the Administrator account should be visible on the login screen. You can then elevate your main account back to admin level then disable the main admin account (for security reasons).
*net user administrator /active:no*


----------



## bluebirdbabe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Aus Karlos that was exactly my problem and you suggestion worked, a
if I did have to add a shortcut to the desktop to all my hidden files at least I could do that and use them

I elevated my main account to admin and then deactivated the new admin account as you said 

unfortunately on login that admin account I've blocked myself from and an account with a blank password are the only two sign in options either of which I can get into 

Anyone got any ideas? I was signing in my a Microsoft email account and the user account I elevated they don't come up on the lock screen as options 

I also noted that's 'users and groups' is missing from settings??

I'm really desperate now..


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry but im having trouble understanding what you have typed.
Are you saying that there's no longer any account to log into at the welcome screen or that your account is asking for a password?


----------



## bluebirdbabe (Mar 18, 2011)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Sorry but im having trouble understanding what you have typed.
> Are you saying that there's no longer any account to log into at the welcome screen or that your account is asking for a password?


What I'm getting now other than tearful is on the lock screen the admin Account we created then deactivated last night

When I press f8 at start up I get that account and one that's unknown to me , (also admin - I'm the only person who uses the machine )
I can't sign I into either - I am locked out completely 

There is No option to use the user account I used to create the admin account we created and disabled


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

Is there a power icon in the logon menu?
you can press Shift + Restart combination from the Sign In screen to goto Safe Mode with Network...
first after reboot ...
Windows 10 will reboot and ask you to select an option. Choose Troubleshoot.
... on the Troubleshoot screen, select Advanced options >> Startup Settings >> 5) 
... 5) Safe Mode with Networking...


also
Some websites advise you to press Shift+F8, just before Windows starts loading so that you make it start the recovery mode, from where you can boot into Safe Mode. The problem is that, most times, Shift+F8 and F8 don't work, even though they are correct commands, supported by Windows 10 but disabled by UEFI BIOS secure boot.

From Safe mode> search for User settings and edit password options etc.


----------



## bluebirdbabe (Mar 18, 2011)

sunnysky50m said:


> Is there a power icon in the logon menu?
> you can press Shift + Restart combination from the Sign In screen to goto Safe Mode with Network...
> first after reboot ...
> Windows 10 will reboot and ask you to select an option. Choose Troubleshoot.
> ...


Thank you the first method worked I'd third shift f8 this morning and it didn't work 

My problem now is how do I create a user that can access my 'pre-problems desktop? 

But very happy to be in again :dance:

Thank you


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If your logged in as a Default Administrator user, you can create a new user with Admin rights, in the Control Panel/User Accounts. 
Log out of this user login as the new user, then you can fix your Corrupted user profile. By copying your files to a the new admin profile. https://neosmart.net/wiki/corrupt-user-profile/ these instructions are for Windows 8.1 but will work in 10 as well.


----------



## bluebirdbabe (Mar 18, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> If your logged in as a Default Administrator user, you can create a new user with Admin rights, in the Control Panel/User Accounts.
> Log out of this user login as the new user, then you can fix your Corrupted user profile. By copying your files to a the new admin profile. https://neosmart.net/wiki/corrupt-user-profile/ these instructions are for Windows 8.1 but will work in 10 as well.


unfortunately it wont let me do that, under control panel/user i only get the options change account type and delete other users. the only user that shows up is the account we made from the above method.

i was using the Microsoft account with email to sign in as a user but couldn't run it as admin from it for some reason
i was using to sign in the day i got locked out now it doesn't show up ( i am the only person with access to the laptop and i hadn't installed anything it just vanished (Microsoft says this is not impossible - its still on the lockscreen i'm just missing it) :facepalm: 

Now the other accounts on the laptop they are listed under users ( in the windows system files and each have files programs ect but i cant find a way to use them?:angry: :banghead: 
They haven't replied to the email i fired back pointing out i have a masters degree i would notice a login on a lockscreen!! 

I think I've activated the built in admin, which has limited permissions

Also i deactivated and reacted my own user/admin account, but as it has no password so windows 10 will not let me use it 

hope that makes sense? my head is spinning with all this


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> think I've activated the built in admin, which has limited permissions
> Also i deactivated and reacted my own user/admin account, but as it has no password so windows 10 will not let me use it


 No neither of these statements make any sense. If you have enabled the hidden *Administrator *account, that has full Admin privileges and trumps all other admin accounts. 
And if your user account doesn't have a password why can't you log into the computer with it? Just leave the password field blank?
At the screen with the user accounts, press *CTRL+ALT+Del *. You then can *Switch User*. 
If all of this fails, if you can login, go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow *this will replace any missing system files.


----------



## bluebirdbabe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks trying the SFC /scannow again _ it ran as no problems 

from my admin account I search photos downloads ect nothing comes up (under this PC) 
to get at my files i have to click on the hard drive then users then go down the list of users and then look in each one to find the photo/doc ect i want because for some reason all the other users/admin have some files, however none of the music tracks allow me to play them and many of the photos and documents also don't allow me to open them - saying i don't have permission 
for example I managed to open iTunes and it showed all files as missing 

the admin account I always used for some reason the names been changed (to the serial number of my hard drive, instead of the silly name I'd given it) still as full permission and all the files in it that's what I need back however that's original login (the one with no password) a box comes up and tells me "accounts are not allowed to have no password or the password password - access denied contact your local admin."

for the first 4 days of install i could access it by my outlook account (but only as a guest user?) Now however the lock screen tells me the email password is wrong despite the fact i am signed into the email account, i've signed and in again several times, but it made no difference 

I am very grateful to everyone for you help, 
I am so sorry for confusing people, I am confused by it, I've had a laptop since 2000, i know my way around and I have even gotten rid of a decompression bomb from a previous machine - but this as me bamboozled


----------



## bluebirdbabe (Mar 18, 2011)

see attached thats a screenshot ive just taken with my phone of an error tryng to open the photo i have set as my twitter avi, I emailed it to my laptop downloaded and my account wont let me open it either and given the same error for the screenshot of the error

I can create a file but i cant use it :banghead:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your user account has become corrupted. Fix a corrupted user profile
You can create a new user account with admin rights and then you can copy all of your files to the new user account. If you get _Access Denied _when accessing another user account, then Take Ownership of that folder.


----------



## bluebirdbabe (Mar 18, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> Your user account has become corrupted. Fix a corrupted user profile
> You can create a new user account with admin rights and then you can copy all of your files to the new user account. If you get _Access Denied _when accessing another user account, then Take Ownership of that folder.



Ok so been at it for hours...

Take Ownership of a File or Folder, followed all the instructions in the link very carefully it took ages to copy the files - then i got a message pop up "Action not allowed build-in administrators are not allowed to perform this action" ( or words to that effect) 


so to fix two 

I Can't create another profile i'm in a workgroup, 

I don't have User Accounts and Family Safety or a Microsoft Management Console. 
I tired to add the Local Users and Groups snap-in and got "action isn't allowed in this version of windows 10"

so to your account - other accounts you use.. that shows as blank / no other accounts blank - However they are all listed under users as I said before with all my files in,
add a work or school account "action isn't allowed in this version of windows 10"

Add someone else to this computer, the black command prompt box flashes open then shuts in the blink of an eye then the little blue wheel just keeps turning :banghead:

I was signing with my outlook email and password however think I've figured out why that doesn't accept the password Microsoft Edge isn't available to the built-in administrator 


Thank you so much for all your help and i am so sorry to still be asking questions and confusing people including myself :sad:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It doesn't matter if you are in a _Workgroup_ or Domain. You can create as many user profile accounts as you like if you are logged in as an Admin user or the Built in Administrator. 
Go to Start/Search and type *netplwiz *and press enter. Click the *Add* button. Choose to Not sign in with a Microsoft Account. Create a *Local Account. *Log out as the Built in and login as the new local admin account you created. 
To enable IE, go to Start/Search and type _Internet Explorer_. You can then Right click the IE results and choose to *Send To... Desktop (make Shortcut) *or *pin to Start Menu, *or *Taskbar. *


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

The problem with the Built-in Administrator account is that it automatically bypasses the User Account Control settings and this is required for running the Store Apps.
You need to Enable the User Account Control (UAC) option. 

Open Control Panel / User Accounts.
Select the Change User Account Control settings.
The Slider should be set to the 3rd option from the bottom.
After you make a change, select the OK Button.

or *Open with *another desktop application. I prefer Irfanview ( but dont use win10 or UAC)


----------



## bluebirdbabe (Mar 18, 2011)

Having managed to create a user admin and transferred all the files i had all of 2 days operating properly 

Now i have multiple issues first is the windows button doesn't work, this happened two nights ago i did scanow and it fixed it 
I've done the same thing this morning no errors found, but still not working, I tried the longer powershell fix (I found on here) but that says unknown command 
Really fed up this is my 6th issue with widows 10 :banghead:

aside from being locked out completely, the apps all vanished, wi-fi wouldn't connect (that was my first error it happened 4 hours into using my laptop on the 3rd day) we fixed all those 

Now SkyGo as stopped working, and files i download wont open, however the older files up to a few hours before the error appeared will.

is it possible my laptop could be being controlled remotely, because we fix one thing and something else pops up and i've scanned the *** out of it -nothing. :banghead:


----------



## NenjiAvero (Apr 7, 2011)

Go to Start->Run (Win+R) and type control userpasswords2

Check if all users are set up as you'd like, then go to the advanced tab, and click "Advanced" under Advanced user management. Open the users group, and check if everything is as it should be.

I'd suggest you reset the passwords (if there are any) of all used users (admin, you).


If nothing works, take advantage of the beautiful "Refresh" option that Windows 10 offers.


----------



## bluebirdbabe (Mar 18, 2011)

Good news I've got sky go working I had to apply 4 different fixes on top of each other to get it to work _ I'd fix one anther error would pop up.

bad news search run says no results match userpasswords2

the windows button doesn't work still search is hit and miss and it only lets me open files it thinks i should ie Microsoft silverlight i had to find via a desk top link i've made to my computer and control panel, because the search result when i clicked on the app did nothing however it let me open microphone settings?:banghead:


----------



## NenjiAvero (Apr 7, 2011)

bluebirdbabe said:


> *bad news search run says no results match userpasswords2*
> 
> the windows button doesn't work still search is hit and miss and it only lets me open files it thinks i should ie Microsoft silverlight i had to find via a desk top link i've made to my computer and control panel, because the search result when i clicked on the app did nothing however it let me open microphone settings?:banghead:


You have to type *control userpasswords2*, not just userpasswords2


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can type *Control userpasswords2* and press enter or go to Start/Search and type *netplwiz *and press enter. They both take you to the same place.


----------

